# spare wheel arch



## tommytom (Jan 17, 2010)

i am in need of a near side rear plastic wheel arch for a 2006 swift sundance 600fb repaired existing one with soldering iron ets but would like a decent one


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that this would only be available through a Swift dealer.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Try ringing our Parts Dept but it would be a lot cheaper to contact a bumper repair specialist who should be able to make it like new at less cost.

Chips Away and Dent franchises now seem to offer this service, Yellow Pages or Google

Peter


----------

